# Recording on DVD+D



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I Have been recording on DVD+R tv programs and home videos from vhs tapes
On the menu of the LG tape recorder it has a _finalise _facility. Last night after recording a tv program on the DVD tape it would play, I then felt I should _finalise_ it. I then said a few rude words as it then would not play. Why did I not leave well alone, I am looking for the mislaid manual (I had not read it for some while). All my old videos are on VHS tapes and it takes time to copy them, then to ruin it by just one silly wrong action - has anyone experienced such problems? Thanks Wendy:frown2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When recording DVDs (different machine to yours) it always suggests that I 'finalise' the DVD before it is removed. I always allow it to finalise and it runs on other equipment.
I don't know what would happen if I didn't finalise it!


PS. Google your machine....make and model...and you should be able to find and download the manual from the manufacturers 'support'.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

On some recorders you can play back an unfinalised DVD if the recording was made on that device and possibly you had pre-selected a particular recording mode. However a finalised DVD should certainly play back on that device as well as on other DVD players. In general you should always finalise a DVD recording so far as I am aware.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plus one for always finalising DVDs or CDs after recording.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

When I put the dvd disc into my laptop and select properties it shows 0(zero) for used space (Blue) and 0(zero) for unused space. When I click on the drive it comes up with 'there are no files on this disc, or words to that effect!! On a disc that will play it shows the space used and the space unused remaining. The LG recorder is at lease 10 years old and probably will not show up in a search for manual, however I will try. As for type of recording - there are 3 choices hg,sg, or lg. I usually select lg as there doesn't seem to be much in quality difference. Puzzled. Wendy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ambegayo said:


> When I put the dvd disc into my laptop and select properties it shows 0(zero) for used space (Blue) and 0(zero) for unused space. When I click on the drive it comes up with 'there are no files on this disc, or words to that effect!! On a disc that will play it shows the space used and the space unused remaining. The LG recorder is at lease 10 years old and probably will not show up in a search for manual, however I will try. As for type of recording - there are 3 choices hg,sg, or lg. I usually select lg as there doesn't seem to be much in quality difference. Puzzled. Wendy.


If you don't finalise it can't see anything on the disc Wendy.

Do you have the full make and model number, I'll see what I can find for you


----------

